# '72 455/400...worth it?



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been cruising the internet for a nice deal on a back up engine, since prices continue to go up and blocks are getting more and more scarce. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I want to squirrel an engine away "in case".

Came across a local "running" '72 455/400 combo from a '72 Grand Ville from a likely reputable source with shop docs to back up the claimed refresh and documented machine work. It has pretty turdy 7M5 low-compresion heads (I know these will not take headers). Has some ok speed parts on it and is dressed up nicely. Don't have casting or block code yet. TH400 was performance rebuilt, but is a long tail model so I cannot use it. Seller built it for own project, then went with an LT4.

Let's just assume it is free from issues to avoid the "you are taking a chance on an unknown powertrain" convo. 

Whadaya all think that combo is worth? Better to wait and find a good 400 to build a stroker from?

Have a good long weekend!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm with you on having spares. I have another complete 400 that includes everything except exhaust manifolds and carb sitting on a dolly, plus two more 400 short blocks standing by. It's been a few years since I bought the complete 400 so my memory may be foggy, but I think I gave $600 for the complete engine, and $300 each for the two short blocks, neither one of which I'd use "as is" without going through their bottom ends and pistons. Also both purchases were from people I knew so I probably got the "buddy price".

If it helps?

Bear


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

When I was looking for a buildable core a couple years ago, prices were insane. I live in SE Mass and the only engines I could find local to me looked like they had sat outside for years and were close to $2000. And I mean sat outside, pictures of under the valve covers and valley pans were very rusty. Your location could be different but there are no junk yards with old cars anywhere near where I live.


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

I have the bare block that came out of mine that I need to have checked for cracks, and the 4X heads that came off mine wrapped on a dolly in a corner.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

that's what I'm talking about, crazy prices for boat anchor short blocks even in CA.

Bear, i wouldn't even poll the forum if this were 300-600! you scored some deals man. I'm not seeing anything in my area for less than $1500 for a short block needing complete tear down...

This is apparently a drop in 455. Would I be crazy to go $1500 for the engine/tranny combo to put it on ice for a future need (guy is asking quite a bit more, but I'm cheap)? Last time I bought an engine was in 2001 when everything was CHEAP.


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I have a 72 400 block and heads (2 sets) for sale if interested.
481988 block, short block,pan is on.Cam has flat lobe cyl 5
1 set of 15 heads (350 )
and the original set of 7k3 s
Tining cover water pump, bolts 
also a long shaft ( b body) t 400
dri veshaft 59.5 in long
8.2 rear for64 Lemans GTO in Very good shape
Q jet

Let me know


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I wanted 600 for the block and 1 set of heads.Some guy in Fla wanted it , but didnt want topay for shipping ..I cant help that


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

I sold my GTO so I dont need it anymore


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

block and stuff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A '72 is a good year for a 455.....still good quality metal, and the 'turd' heads have hardened seats for low lead fuel and will run on today's poor fuels. You can drill and tap the heads on the ends (usually) for header bolts, or run the HO manifolds and forgo the bolts. Up to you.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> that's what I'm talking about, crazy prices for boat anchor short blocks even in CA.
> 
> Bear, i wouldn't even poll the forum if this were 300-600! you scored some deals man. I'm not seeing anything in my area for less than $1500 for a short block needing complete tear down...
> 
> This is apparently a drop in 455. Would I be crazy to go $1500 for the engine/tranny combo to put it on ice for a future need (guy is asking quite a bit more, but I'm cheap)? Last time I bought an engine was in 2001 when everything was CHEAP.


I've made it no secret that I'm looking for an engine, as well. Ive found a few over the last year, but the entire "engine sale process", if off balance right now. The sellers are asking for current market value on them, which is okay, but they're all asking the buyers to simply do a leap-of-faith purchase.

It doesnt work that way.

The seller wants money and the buyer wants value. Ive not seen any sellers doing anything to guarantee that their item is what they're representing, and as far as Im concerned, if they cant verify that the engine and heads arent cracked, then they shouldnt be pricing the stuff as such.

Ive found a few for sale on here, from guys who I trust, but they're too far away for me to get.

In the last few months, Ive seen two people on this forum buy that were damaged beyond repair. Here's one for sale right now... and this ass-clown painted right over the dirt and grease. Not even trying to hide what it really is.!!!


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> I've made it no secret that I'm looking for an engine, as well. Ive found a few over the last year, but the entire "engine sale process", if off balance right now. The sellers are asking for current market value on them, which is okay, but they're all asking the buyers to simply do a leap-of-faith purchase.
> 
> It doesnt work that way.
> 
> ...



yeah, it's been surprisingly tough to find anything I'd remotely consider. LATECH's 400 looks nice, but he's on the wrong side of the country...I'd buy it otherwise.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

What about a Butler 461 short block assembled for 3500? Army knows about it and I posted about it in a "low oil pressure " post here.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Baaad65 said:


> What about a Butler 461 short block assembled for 3500? Army knows about it and I posted about it in a "low oil pressure " post here.


Indeed a "good start"! Love the reinforced valley in the block too.

Sadly waaaay out of my budget for a backup plan engine and it would be a travesty to tuck that thing away and not build it ASAP. Plus, wrong side of the country again!


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

ylwgto said:


> Indeed a "good start"! Love the reinforced valley in the block too.
> 
> Sadly waaaay out of my budget for a backup plan engine and it would be a travesty to tuck that thing away and not build it ASAP. Plus, wrong side of the country again!


Put the 461 in and store your original....road trip 😉


----------



## ponchonlefty (8 mo ago)

dont give up. something will turn up if you dont stress it.look for a car thats in bad shape you some times can get a car with engine cheaper. then part out the rest. they are still out there. patience grasshopper. hope ya find one.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, eventually it will. I spend half my time in NY and the other half in CA, so timing is always just off enough to miss out on the "deals". 

Will United let me check a short block?!


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Maybe check with Toddsgtos
or Franks pontiac parts
Both on the left coast


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Pontiac Engine Blocks Cranks Intakes


Pontiac GTO Trans Am Firebird Engines, Blocks, Heads Cranks & Intakes



www.frankspontiacparts.com


----------

